# Just had my car appraised, can't believe it?!



## seamus2154 (Feb 17, 2008)

As some of you may remember I asked for help trying to diagnos a slight knocking noise. Still not positive but it appears to probably be a wrist pin. New motor for only 300 mls but this is what happened. I started thinking that I'll rip the motor out and start an internal inpection which would take the better part of a day. But then I thought, I have this car for twenty years and since the frame off 7 yrs ago I have 300 mls on it. A damn sin. I have alot of projects that I'm more interested in and mabey I should sell it as is which is w/ the wrist pin but still a new blueprinted motor and a prettyy nice car otherwise but needs TLC and some finishing. So I had it appraised today. It's a #'s matching 1970 GTO 455 HO w/ a 4 spd, 3;31 gears, A/C, 8 track, pwr windows, pwr drv seat, decor group, and firm ride group. PHS doc and I have the orig build sheet. Never rusted w/ pics from resto when sandblasted. All orig panels. It's 1 of 1671 I believe. All parts like manifolds, carbs and dist are date correct. This is not a perfect show winner here. But it's a nice all together car that needs a little tlc and to find the noise in the motor. Well I had AAG a respected appraiser do an appraisal which is compared to national auction prices and sales. The range on the car came in at 40,000 to 50,000 us dollars!!! Does this sound right to anyone?? I thought in mint condition the top was around 38000 for this car. I was about to sell this car for 24000 to someone this week as is and now I'm reconsidering. I know the market is soft and there are alot of deals out there but 40,000? Am I making a mistake? Thanks for any thoughts and info Jim


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

What car are you talking about....and post pics.
............and that little tic can be anyting from exhaust leak to valves seatings.


----------



## seamus2154 (Feb 17, 2008)

I fixed my thread, I left out the GTO part! For some reason I can't post photos here or at the Zo6 forum either. If it intrests you PM me and I'll email some pics. The guy who looked the car over has a restoration shop and as he said, we have mabey 3000 dollars and some labor here after he made his offer. Everything is there.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Jim,

I uploaded the pictures you emailed to me into your "My Photos:" link under your User Name. Beautiful car and good luck. If you want to post the picture in your post from your gallery, place your cursor on the picture and right click, then select properties and copy the url, then paste the url between the img tag.

example (remove the spaces)

[ img ]http://www.gtoforum.com/photopost/direct_data/514/gto_0142.jpg[ /img ]


----------



## seamus2154 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey Thanks 05GTO, that was damn nice of you!!! Much appreciated. Respecting your vast knowledge of these cars doesn't this appraisal seem high? Or am I out of touch? I'm wondering if I should button up this car up bfr deciding to do anything. I was looking for the easy way out and to focus on other projects but I'm sure I may be kicking myself later. I just wanted to know if this resto shop owner was fair. He agreed to 24000 pretty quick when he called back. Mabey this is why. Thanks Jim


----------



## seamus2154 (Feb 17, 2008)

test well it worked, that is the first photo I've gotten to attach!!! Now to improve the size


----------



## seamus2154 (Feb 17, 2008)

test


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Seamus, Nice GTO.....Don't feel bad, I still can't figure out how to post pictures...and I'm a genius!!!:cheers:rofl: Eric


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

seamus2154 said:


> As some of you may remember I asked for help trying to diagnos a slight knocking noise. Still not positive but it appears to probably be a wrist pin. New motor for only 300 mls but this is what happened. I started thinking that I'll rip the motor out and start an internal inpection which would take the better part of a day. But then I thought, I have this car for twenty years and since the frame off 7 yrs ago I have 300 mls on it. A damn sin. I have alot of projects that I'm more interested in and mabey I should sell it as is which is w/ the wrist pin but still a new blueprinted motor and a prettyy nice car otherwise but needs TLC and some finishing. So I had it appraised today. It's a #'s matching 1970 GTO 455 HO w/ a 4 spd, 3;31 gears, A/C, 8 track, pwr windows, pwr drv seat, decor group, and firm ride group. PHS doc and I have the orig build sheet. Never rusted w/ pics from resto when sandblasted. All orig panels. It's 1 of 1671 I believe. All parts like manifolds, carbs and dist are date correct. This is not a perfect show winner here. But it's a nice all together car that needs a little tlc and to find the noise in the motor. Well I had AAG a respected appraiser do an appraisal which is compared to national auction prices and sales. The range on the car came in at 40,000 to 50,000 us dollars!!! Does this sound right to anyone?? I thought in mint condition the top was around 38000 for this car. I was about to sell this car for 24000 to someone this week as is and now I'm reconsidering. I know the market is soft and there are alot of deals out there but 40,000? Am I making a mistake? Thanks for any thoughts and info Jim


Wow, that sure makes me feel good. $40 to $50K huh. I will say that yours is equipped damned nice. I wish I had all of those goodies.

I would check into making absolutely sure what the noise is and raise the price. My brother n law bought a 78 Ferrari GTO with less than 10K miles for $12K because the guy thought he'd blown the engine. Come to find out, all the car needed was a tune up. The guy had been putting the car around Las Vegas and fouled out all of the plugs!!!


----------



## seamus2154 (Feb 17, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Seamus, Nice GTO.....Don't feel bad, I still can't figure out how to post pictures...and I'm a genius!!!:cheers:rofl: Eric


Thanks Eric!!!


----------



## seamus2154 (Feb 17, 2008)

70455goat said:


> Wow, that sure makes me feel good. $40 to $50K huh. I will say that yours is equipped damned nice. I wish I had all of those goodies.
> 
> I would check into making absolutely sure what the noise is and raise the price. My brother n law bought a 78 Ferrari GTO with less than 10K miles for $12K because the guy thought he'd blown the engine. Come to find out, all the car needed was a tune up. The guy had been putting the car around Las Vegas and fouled out all of the plugs!!!


I hear ya!! This isn't my first rodeo, I have come across some great deals like that myself. I have come across so many stupid things over the years but this one drove me nuts. I do think it's a wrist pin and would never misrepresent the car. I'm not looking to give the car away because of the wrist pin but I am adjusting for it. Lets face it I could pull this motor, have it on an engine stand and pull it apart as needed in a half a day. New pin and piston, same rings and bearings and done. Gaskets, paint, install and start. I just don;t have the time to devote and don't want to. Just trying to nail down a fair price for me and him so no regrets. Thanks


----------

